

Ask HN: Feedback on our beta justin.tv redesign - abstractbill

We put out a beta of our redesign of justin.tv channel pages yesterday.  I'd love to hear feedback from the Hacker News community.<p>To see the beta version of a channel page, just add "/beta" to the end of the url - for example:<p>http://www.justin.tv/help (current version)<p>http://www.justin.tv/help/beta (beta redesigned version)
======
ujjwalg
First of all I want to say that I have used justin.tv a lot during the NBA
season. It was awesome, so thanks to you guys.

Secondly, I like the redesign which IMO is much better than the previous one
because of a few reasons:

1) Bigger screen are devoted to video which is why people use the website 2)
Of course less ads, which, will please a lot of current users. 3) Less
scrolling, better website IMO 4) Grey background is way better than the black
one.

I think if you can have an on/off button for chat, it will greatly improve
personal experience, because I think not a lot of people come to website to
chat with others, but to watch.

Good luck.

-Ujjwal

~~~
emmett
There is an on/off button for chat; it's just under the chat menu now.
Obviously that's somewhat difficult to find.

